# west mids meet, 20th sep



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry for not keeping it regular but i will hopfuly get back on track now.
Meeting is up for the 20th sep at the plough at shunstoke, coleshill









It will be good to get the meets going again and not just for TT owners, other cars and past tt owners are welcome, (that means you Lottie and steve)
Nem from the east mids area has come up with a idea of combining the south birmingham meets with his but at a different location, so please come along as your imput would be great as its your club too.

Food at the plough is great so feeding time will be around 8ish, so post up if you fancy coming

fraser


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

how many do you usually get turn up yogi?


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

it does tend to vary with the weather, other events etc but lat year we got 19 cars at the plough on a nice summer night, hear are some past pics
last year at the spread eagle

















And this was at the green dragon, in coleshill


















so have we talked you into it :wink: ,

the meets are great fun and a great recource for your car, trust me, im a audi owner


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be there mate! I'll also have Julie in her tt along as well.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Have to see if I can convince the missus. The idea of looking at and talking about cars may bore her to tears but Ill enjoy it lol

Hopefully she would be able to find someone elses wife/gf who had been dragged along. Or are all your 'other halfs' as INTERESTED as you?


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm gonna try and get along - it'll be my first local do!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Excellent.

I will be up for this one too. 8)

Thanks


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Fraser honey it is in my diary!! 8) 

Me and the zeddy. :wink:


----------



## Aikidoka (Apr 5, 2007)

Unfortunately I'll be on my honeymoon when this meet and the worcester cruise is on, so I won't be able to make either.

shame really, my first opportunity since I'll be a TT owner tomorrow...

Up for the next one though!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I should be there Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> I should be there Fraser


Bloody Hell!

Dave is still alive!



Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry guys was really up for this but have just come out of hospital with appendicitis, cant drive for 2 weeks work for even longer. Im gonna be bored as anything by then  Gonna have to miss this one will def do the next


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Damm same here, some bad family news means I will not be able to make it due to commitments in that PM.

Sorry. :x


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Well looks like its going to be a mixed car 
meet with TT showing the rest how to do it.
it will be good to see you the old faces again and all the new ones.
it will be a great night as usual
chadw and hark need not worry as the next one will be along soon so i willkeep you posted and dont forget there is a cruise coming up which you are welcome to come as the route is a great bit of fun
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=96363

more news to follow
fraser


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Hark,
If I can manage to juggle the jobs I have that week so I can make the meet I could pick you up as your in Brum too. Let me know if your up for it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will keep in touch and let u no mate. Thanks for offer though, very kind...

Went to doctors to check stiches yesterday in a Citroen c5 (not the harder ride of a TT) and every pot hole and manhole felt like being hit with a bat! :? At that was like 25mph so might wait till im better Still its over a week away yet...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Hark,
Fine, we will see how it goes.
If you think your in pain with your op. My Sister in law has just had a major part of her bowl removed through cancer. Had the operation last Thursday. Told her she can come home tomorrow. It seems you bounce back a lot better when you are younger. She is 34.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Think I will pop along....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > I should be there Fraser
> ...


I sure am Nick

Things have been rather hectic for me since EvenTT07

Plaaning a trip to Spain in October with on of my mates on our bikes is taking up time. along with getting the bike out of mothballs.

I've still got to get my boiled brakes checked out and flushed before 13th Oct trackday.

It'll be good to see you again Nick.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > I should be there Fraser
> ...


I sure am Nick

Things have been rather hectic for me since EvenTT07

Plaaning a trip to Spain in October with one of my mates on our bikes is taking up time. along with getting the bike out of mothballs.

I've still got to get my boiled brakes checked out and flushed before 13th Oct trackday.

It'll be good to see you again Nick.

Dave


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ive got to work thursday now  so wont be able to make it


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm still planning on this if it is still on? Will be there from about 7.30 I think, one lone Z4 in the car park..... :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> I'm still planning on this if it is still on? Will be there from about 7.30 I think, one lone Z4 in the car park..... :lol:  :wink:


Me and Julie are still definitely coming over.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool! 8)

You'll experience the quality BMW build - my rear bulkhead is in bits as a bit underneath broke and I'm waiting for new parts to get to the dealer - more rattles than a rattlesnake on heat at the moment!! :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

glad you are all still going, cathryn and bump will be along too :wink: 
see you all around 7.30 ish
fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> glad you are all still going, cathryn and bump will be along too :wink:
> see you all around 7.30 ish
> fraser


Cool 

Sounds like it should be a good evening then.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I was going to wash the car but its raining. :wink: 

So I will bring my brolly and a grubby car. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd like to make this one, but can't unfortunately as I'm stuck in Leeds


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

nutts said:


> I'd like to make this one, but can't unfortunately as I'm stuck in Leeds


That's really no excuse.....there is the M1 you know. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LoTTie said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to make this one, but can't unfortunately as I'm stuck in Leeds
> ...


Well I am in Leeds today and tomorrow and I don't even have the TT!!!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't have a TT either!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

After a god awful day at work i've just got home late and won't be able to make it - Im really pis*ed off about it. :evil:

I hope all who went had a good time...Yogi and Nem sorry to let you down - please keep the good work up

I'm gonna spend some time in the flame room as i'm seething...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Great meet everyone, thanks for letting the stray BMW in! :wink: 

Some business plans hatched (where is my Cayman S???)....some food eaten........great to catch up with people! 8)

Fraser - lovely car! 

Julie - good to meet another girl TTer!! 

Nick - mad lights..... :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good meet indeed. What more can I say apart from...

"Chuff"



Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Would that be the "dark" variety Nick? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So I am relliably informed 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all who came, great night as always, I havenâ€™t laughed like that for a long while,
A "chuffing" good night was had by all I think :wink:

Emma your next victim awaits you :twisted:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Fraser, the word is not "victim"........

Project is more apt. :wink: And I'm only thinking of Julie and her allergies. :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Emma your next victim awaits you :twisted:


Bottle of bleach would sort that out...

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is the summery of last nights meet










plus










= a great night out


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Chuff Moggy with a splash of Babycham. :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

And here we are, well chuffed, oops, I mean stuffed










Dave


----------

